# Rescue!



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I just bought this betta and named him Rescue because he is red and white which reminds me of search and rescue signs and because I saved him. It was a sympathy purchase. Here he is! So the story is, I wanted to save a betta and walked into petco. They had at least 2 emaciated fish and one dead one and 3 ripped up ones and another few with sbd. So, I decided to get this guy as he was the only one I could afford to rescue. It annoys me SO much that if you ask them to sell you a sick fish for a discount, they say "We do not sell sick fish", but if you buy it without saying anything, "thank you for buying! Have a nice day." I called petco customer service and said "I heard you have a policy that you don't sell sick fish. Is that correct?" the customer service person said "yes, that is true, we do not sell sick fish." I than said "why don't you give away sick fish that will only DIE AND COST YOU MORE MORE MONEY?!" She said, "We do not sell sick fish" I said "okayy than why not give away sick fish?" "we do not sell sick fish" "Why not give them away?" "we do not sell sick fish". Back and fourth back and fourth!!! She could barely speak english!!! "I said, your fish are abused. Why not treat them better?" "Our fish are treated well" "no they aren't" "they are treated well" back and fourth! Finally, done trying to interpret her "english" said good bye! It annoys me so much. 



















Now, him in his new floating container. (It's better than bowls because I do more water changes than they do and it's warmer!!!!!)


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Sad thing is that this happens at every petco, petsmart, e.t.c. around the world. It's great of you to rescue the little guy by buying him to provide him a better environment but ultimately you support these giant chains by buying one betta and giving them enough money to get three more fish that have to suffer. Thats why I only buy stuff from my lps. It makes me broke but at least I know all the employees and that they take great care of their animals. Even if they don't have a giant selection of fish you can always preorder something plus I enjoy the atmosphere of the store.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I hate petco...period. I saved some baby convicts from a guy off craiglist today. Green tank, algea. No light. dirty... I wish people would treat their fish right.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I know that, I just wanted to save him.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

And I'm happy you did. It's great that you have space to put him somewhere. My parents would freak out if I bring another fish home  At least I can focus all my care on my fish and my tortoise


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

My parents would too if I hadn't lost a few.


----------



## Jhynnifer (Jun 16, 2012)

Isn't it terrible the conditions places like Petsmart/Petco keep their fish? I was there a few days ago just to buy a new bulb for my tank and I always stop to look at their bettas. It was hearbreaking... the majority of them had fin damage or obvious fin rot. One was dead and the rest looked emaciated.

I managed to rescue this little twin tail half moon (poor little guy has a case of fin rot I'm hoping to treat).


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Good luck with him! I noticed that rescue is actually a spade tail. You don't see those to often...


----------



## Fishy friend2 (Dec 7, 2011)

He is gorgeous. Is he a spade tail?


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

>>We do not sell sick fish.

The correct response would be: "Why did you sell one to me?"


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

That was before I bought him. Lol fishy friend, read the post above your post. " I noticed that rescue is actually a spade tail."


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Is petco not taking care of their fish on purpose, so that we buy them out of pitty?


----------



## Jhynnifer (Jun 16, 2012)

BettaGuy said:


> Is petco not taking care of their fish on purpose, so that we buy them out of pitty?


When I went to petsmart the other day and was looking at their poorly kept bettas, I noticed one of them was dead and more than a few were suffering from damaged fin/fin rot. I mentioned it to the associate in the hopes that they might at least put something in the jars to help the fish. They promptly thanked me for my time and went back to chit-chatting with another associate. One of them was a manager. Clearly they don't care that these are living creatures. They are, in my opinion, in the wrong business.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

I bet they don't have to know anything about animals when they apply


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

if you know a little bit about fish you can get a job at the big stores..but..........if you have extensive experience you will never get hired.....the managers need to protect their jobs....somebody with real expertise is a major threat to them...


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

That makes sense. I wouldn't want to work at a major chain anyways cause of the way they treat their animals. I'd much rather apply at a local pet store


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I agree. Rescue is doing very well and flaring at the females. He's also swimming around actively.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2012)

There is a local pet store here, called Farmland. They have sold sick fish before, they are getting better, but I think that they have a long ways to go. Not all local pet stores know about their fish.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Thats true, but I think they generally take better care of animals than the big chain stores


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have 2 male and 2 female bettas...i know that 1 male is a crowntail but not sure of what his female is..the other male i would guess to be a spade tail and his female as well....
i normally don't pay alot of attention to the finnage type ; thyey are all betta splendens..


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

His spade tail isn't round like some of them, but it does look pretty.


----------



## morla (Jun 23, 2012)

I feel bad for these poor fish. It makes me want to cry. These idiots dont even care what happens to them! Selfish fools!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I hope to adopt rescue out soon. He's doing well, and I need the space to get betta pallifina.


----------

